# multi colour millis



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey fellas, I ran into these on a couple of sites, but haven't seen them locally. have you seen these?

blue with pink tip milli









Raspberry milli


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

so nobody's seen these? at all?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

There was a period where SUM was getting some pretty nice two or three colour millies - I wonder if people still have them?


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

ameekplec. said:


> There was a period where SUM was getting some pretty nice two or three colour millies - I wonder if people still have them?


I wonder the same and if people can keep the colour


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

I use to keep tons of tri colours however this was under halides. Since switching to LEDs and T5s I have not been successful. They will often go to one colour such as blue or pink. Purple seems to be the hardest to maintain its colour.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

WiseGuyAquatics said:


> I use to keep tons of tri colours however this was under halides. Since switching to LEDs and T5s I have not been successful. They will often go to one colour such as blue or pink. Purple seems to be the hardest to maintain its colour.


that's interesting. Is that why milis are not popular anymore?


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

i got something very similar to the first photo - i've had it for over a year now and still holding strong! it started as a 1" frag just like most of my collection... very hard to capture the true color combo but it's a must see for sure!


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

awesome! how's it doing now? it's still holding its colour? does it get very hairy?


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

Bayinaung said:


> awesome! how's it doing now? it's still holding its colour? does it get very hairy?


it's doing well and yes holding it's color very well! it does have good polyp extension too!


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

sweet ride said:


> i got something very similar to the first photo - i've had it for over a year now and still holding strong! it started as a 1" frag just like most of my collection... very hard to capture the true color combo but it's a must see for sure!


What is your placement in the tank with respect to distance from lights?


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

liz said:


> What is your placement in the tank with respect to distance from lights?


it's in the middle of the tank 12" below water line and I think my light is about 8" above water line.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

may we see a pic please?


----------

